# lice treatment?



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

One of our goats has a bad infestation of sucking lice. The only feed store nearby had but one product. Like most things in the store "o sher, you can use that on yer goats no problemo." It was only $5 so we got it. And now I come to the experts to find out if the stuff is any good!

It's Hi-Yield Garden, Pet and Livestock Dust. The active ingredient is Permethrin (0.25%). 

There are no directions for goats, but for beef and dairy cattle, horses, swine and poultry, it says to shake 2 oz over the head, neck, shoulders, back and tailhead. Repeat as necessary.

Soo...this stuff gonna do the trick? Anybody know about issues with the dust falling into the milk? I assume we dust right after morning milking so it has the longest time to settle in.

Suggestions for other products? There are some feed stores further out that I could call to see if they carry certain things.

Thanks!


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I have only dealt with biting lice. the dust didn't work for me and i used adams flea and tick spray. it seems the dust gets everywhere it isn't supposed to be! with the spray you can get it in theri armpits to behind the ears and it won't dust your whole barn. I hate to randomly contaminate the ground with insectide with the dust and would much rather keep it on the target!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

If I have a goat with lice(a problem one older Lamancha has every winter), I use UltraBoss, a pour-on product, before she kids, then after the weather is warm(even at night), I shave her from feet to backbone. The shaving really does the trick as it leaves no place for the last few lice to hide.
The dust didn't work when I tried it years ago.
Not sure about the UltraBoss and milking does. I'd have to check the label.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Ultra boss and follow up with DE one a week or every other week for some time.
DE = Diatomacious Earth...did I spell that right?
THe ultra boss should do te trick but if it doesn't get tehm all the DE is an organic substance and will catch the rest.
That's what worked for me.
Pam


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks!

Ok, looks like the Ultra Boss is the same stuff (Permethrin) but at a higher concentration - 5%. So I guess the dust is worth a try. Is the "pour on" a liquid like Advantage or other flea meds for dogs?

Right now, all of this does milk is going to the kids, so it's not a human contaminant issue. But I still don't want the kids drinking it either...

And we've been thinking about shearing these girls. It's hot, they are shaggy, and there would be less hair in the milk. If it helps the lice problem, all the better!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

New product:
http://www.animalhealth.bayer.ca/display.cfm?Object_ID=301&Article_ID=80


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

^ I read about that stuff somewhere. Looks good - might have to order some!


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

Iv heard that washing them with dawn dish soap would work....not sure though....


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I have Angora goats and Angoras are notorious for lice.

Safe and effective is good old ivermectin pour on. Pour it on according to directions. Mine is 1 ml for every 22 pounds. A nice line I run right down their backs touching the skin. I use a needless syringe to spread it. Dont orally deworm if using ivermectin pour on.

Another if you want a fast acting solution for a really bad infestation is sevin dust on the goat.

Combining both is the best but use the ivermectin pour on for the goat and sevin for the floors in the shelter or barn! This is my favorite, especially if its a licey year.

I know this all works well no matter which way is used because with Angoras you have to make sure it works or you risk your goats. I dont experiment with my Angoras. I use what I know works.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

We have had goats come to us with lice and so used Eprinex pour-on with excellent results but we also shave, at least down the backbone before administering. There is no withdrawal for this product, if used as directed (1ml per 22 pounds body weight).


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

I recommend treating all the goats three (3) times, two (2) weeks apart. 
I have used the dust, Cylence and Eprinex. Unless all the goats are treated you will not likely succeed. I have to apply our third treatment this weekend. I will let you know if we see any next month when we shave for fair. 
I have treated before, and not ever been able to get everyone with the three treatments and it comes back. It gets knocked way back, and most won't have it, but the pygoras end up with them later. I really hope to get them gone this time. 
(after fair I will treat whether I see them or not!) 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Say JBlaze-
I've used DE successfully as a follow up on lice on a dairy doe and on her friends without treating them with pesticide, just with the DE. I did use it on the Pygoras once when I was suspicious but not sure about lice. Since you have Pygoras, too, what do you think the impact on the fiber was? I didn't think of it until after and then was cringing. But I haven't noticed anything weird with the fiber. Maybe I just got lucky.
Just wondering....
And nice to see someone else that likes these fiber goats. I'm looking for a Pygora forum. Know of any?

Pam


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you all for the advise... we have had no lice... but battleing the fungus/itching issue. So much rain here... Good luck


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Co-Ral powder and Synergyzed D-lice S are what I use- be careful with anything you use though and wear gloves and/or a face mask- you can insult your liver and get very sick from any anti-parasitic preparation.

FYI> some folks use the insecticide impregnated ear tags as a sort of 'flea collar' for goats- hang in on their collars and it keeps working. The ingredient that is probably most safe for goats is the same ingredient in Co-Ral 'couamphos'.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Do lice cause flaking?


----------



## kohburn (May 21, 2009)

permethrin has similar effects as deet however if i remember correctly it is much safer without the nurotoxic side effects of deet. 

permethrin is the chemical used to treat fabrics to make them insect repelent, but i've never seen it in powder form.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

I have NO idea, but got this from Wiki:


> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> Permethrin
> 
> ...


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

LFmenagerie said:


> Say JBlaze-
> I've used DE successfully as a follow up on lice on a dairy doe and on her friends without treating them with pesticide, just with the DE. I did use it on the Pygoras once when I was suspicious but not sure about lice. Since you have Pygoras, too, what do you think the impact on the fiber was? I didn't think of it until after and then was cringing. But I haven't noticed anything weird with the fiber. Maybe I just got lucky.
> Just wondering....
> And nice to see someone else that likes these fiber goats. I'm looking for a Pygora forum. Know of any?
> ...


Hummm.
Well, I am really a dairy goat person. I got into fiber goats because I like goats and thought fiber might be easier, lol. So, I really don't know much about fiber. I do know that one of the ladies I bought from used the pour-on. I would also recommend Lisa at Hawks Mountain Ranch: http://www.hmrpygoras.com/ You could also talk to the PBA, they are real nice. I figure whatever chemical is better than the lice for fiber.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

What Emily said, shave/clip + dust (or injectable Ivermectin which is what I used, plus DE). DE by itself and without shaving does not work all that well in my experience.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont think it is lice. I think it is mites. It is going around in this area. I have seen whitish and greyish flakes and bumps and etc. And the vet said it is mites going around..


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

kohburn said:


> permethrin is the chemical used to treat fabrics to make them insect repelent, but i've never seen it in powder form.


commonly available in many powders to treat external parasites and Buhach, which you are supposed to smudge/smolder around the barn to keep bugs away (haven't used it that way before but I know many who have done so for years).


----------

